# Borderlands 2 Premiere Club



## krucki1 (21. September 2012)

Hallo, 

ich habe mir heute Borderlands 2 gekauft und da war ein Zettel drin bezüglich Premiere Club, zusätzliche Waffen etc. pp. Auf diesem Zettel steht: ".....aktiviere das Spiel indem du den Code eingibst, der auf der Rückseite der Bedienungsanleitung befindet". Das ist ja noch logisch, zum aktivieren den Code eingeben. Das habe ich auch gemacht. Nur leider finde ich im Spiel nicht die exklusiven Item wie Gunpack, goldener Key, und Vault Hunter`s Relic. Müsste man das von Anfang an im Inventar haben???? 
Mir ist nun aufgefallen, dass auf diesem beigelegten Zettel ein weiterer Code draufsteht. Muss ich den später irgendwo eingeben, oder hättte ich sogar den verwenden müssen anstelle des Codes auf der Bedienungsanleitung? Dann wäre ja die Beschreibung falsch gewesen  Wenn ja, wie kann ich das rückgängig machen?

Danke für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## chbdiablo (21. September 2012)

Du musst den weiteren Code für den Premiere Club natürlich auch noch eingeben. Ich weiß aber nicht genau, ob bei Steam oder im Hauptmenü des Spiels. Eingeben musst du ihn auf jeden Fall.


----------



## krucki1 (21. September 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe  Habe es nun rausgefunden. Für alle die auch die Frage habe:
Bei Steam auf den Punkt Spiele gehen. Dann "ein Produkt bei Steam aktivieren" und dort dann den Premier Club Code eingeben.


----------



## zrainer (30. September 2012)

Was krucki1 gemacht hat, habe ich auch schon Probiert und bekomme nur die Meldung das dieser Code ungültig ist. 
ABER ich hab das Problem gefunden^^
S und 8 sind exakt gleich gedruckt und dadurch habe ich etwas falsch eingegeben 

Also für alle mit der Meldung, das ding sei ungültig- probiert einfach alles Zahlen und Buchstaben aus die gleich aussehen!


----------



## natsen (8. November 2012)

hab jetzt den premire club bei mir auch aktiviert und frage mich allerdings ob es sich lohnt mit lvl25 die goldtruhe zu öffnen?
man hat den goldkey nur einmal oder, falls ja dann lieber mit lvl50 ihn öffen.

was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## chbdiablo (8. November 2012)

Einfach öffnen wann du Lust hast, Gold Keys gibts ziemlich oft von überall her, meistens als Shift-Code über die offizielle Twitter Seite.
Im Zweifelsfall kann man sich die Keys auch nach wie vor unendlich oft herbeicheaten.


----------



## Hawkins (8. November 2012)

Warte mit der Truhe bis level 50. Und selbst dann brauchst du viiiiieeeeellll Glück damit da auch ein gutes Item rauskommt.

Und ja die Keys kann man immernoch problemlos mit nem Memory Editor herbeicheaten.


----------



## natsen (8. November 2012)

hab mechromancer char erstellt und mit lvl 8 die goldtruhe geöffne oh man 

mein erste char ist lvl 26 und kann jemand mir die Goldtruhe öffnen? wäre sehr nett


----------



## xNomAnorx (8. November 2012)

skytekk schrieb:


> hab mechromancer char erstellt und mit lvl 8 die goldtruhe geöffne oh man
> 
> mein erste char ist lvl 26 und kann jemand mir die Goldtruhe öffnen? wäre sehr nett


 
Ich würde dir die Kiste öffnen und den Inhalt geben, hab nur leider keinen Char auf Lv26. Hab einen auf Level 50, einen auf Level 37 und einen auf Level 8. Falls du 2 Waffen willst die du erst in 11 Leveln benutzen kannst sag Bescheid


----------



## natsen (9. November 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich würde dir die Kiste öffnen und den Inhalt geben, hab nur leider keinen Char auf Lv26. Hab einen auf Level 50, einen auf Level 37 und einen auf Level 8. Falls du 2 Waffen willst die du erst in 11 Leveln benutzen kannst sag Bescheid


 
Ok super, hab dir eine PN geschrieben.


----------

